# Bulker's Digest!



## Dr. Pain (Nov 29, 2002)

OK fellow BULKER'S...it's midweek of Week One....


Many times when a person starts eating "Cleaner" and or "More"....all of a sudden they find their metabolism accler8ing to compens8......

...while eating more is a possible solution, it's what you eat that is of paramount importance.  Often, more Carbos just hit the "Thermogenic Throttle" Harder....cre8ing heat and raising the caloric barrier to new heights.  So if after 4 days...your w8 hasn't budged, or  has even gone down....here are some suggestions.

1) Stick to "Slow Burning" Carbohydrates.....fast burners are just that....FAST burning

2)  Add more fat first....maybe just 3-5 grams per meal....in 6 meals....that adds up.

3) Limit Cardiovascular activity...

4) Raise protein, but just a few grams and  in only a few meals......just like on a cut, we don't use all of our tools right away, on a BULK...we want to have "Somewhere to go!"

5) Increase fiber and fiberous foods!

6)  If you are not on Creatine....consider it.  If you are, and have been for some time....reload by double or triple dosing for just 3 days (a la Bill Phillips).  Also, don't under dose...a few extra grams and it just converts to creatinine and is urinated away....not enough.......and you and your creatine don't reach your potential!

7)  Consider a shock W/O or a "Balls to the Wall W/O"  Anything employing more volume and intensity can jolt your body into new growth...remember...STRESS  causes ADAPTATION! 


Good Luck Bulkers....weigh-in in 3 days! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Hhmmmm...funny, lol.

Thanks....good post 

I'm doing all that btw....even the creatine, I thought I'd add some weight w/ that??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hhmmmm...funny, lol.
> 
> Thanks....good post
> ...




You will.......longer RI's, bigger lifts.......we will start upping your calories soon.....

Please NO Cardio or Thermos....Everyone! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hhmmmm...funny, lol.
> 
> Thanks....good post
> ...



Start taking some "before" and after your W/O! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I haven't touched a thermo in months.

And I keep forgetting to put my **^&^% creatine in my bag so I can take it before


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't touched a thermo in months.
> 
> And I keep forgetting to put my **^&^% creatine in my bag so I can take it before



DO it now! 

And your on MEAL 2 by now RIGHT....j/k.... 


w8.........we have a couple of tricks....you can start 7 meals at

30 P  25 C (for 6)  and 15 F...right now

210 P  150 C and 105 F..... 2385??  (can't think yet)

AND...in the future....like week 3.......there is an oldtime trick......Shake w/each meal...

Tool's RULE! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

Yeah meal....I haven't even had meal one yet 

No way I'm having a shake w/ each meal...will never happen.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah meal....I haven't even had meal one yet
> 
> No way I'm having a shake w/ each meal...will never happen.



You suck! 

Let's go eat...back in w...8 minutes!


DP

AND I'M FUCKING TIRED OR NO'S. WON'T, DON'TS, CAN'TS...SO



STFU 


...a taste of your own 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

I just woke up...I'm drinking my coffee...I'll eat soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

*And another TRICK......*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And another trick...especially if a person can not get 7 meals in, or as an additional meal for those super fast metabolisms....

...make an extra shake at bedtime.....use 1/2 the normal liquid, cream, and a bunch of ice....place it by your bedside or in the bathroom....whichever.  Then when that annoying, nagging erection comes along in the middle of the night  (either gender).....you can deal with that and have a shake too!  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

But then I'd have to brush my teeth


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But then I'd have to brush my teeth



Maybe!~ 

I just had a cleaning/check up....seems lower carbs (less sugars) retard plaque causing bacteria.......less cleaning  was needed! 



DP


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Creatine makes me super bloat whenever I take it now.  I haven't touched it since the summer cuz it's just nasty to me now.  I miss the results and pump from it though.

I haven't had a chance to weight myself yet, but my pants are getting snugger, and my butt harder and rounder  

My 6 pack is still there, and I'm starting to see more of my quads and hammies again.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey can I do the seven meal thing?

I am serious
I am finding since my cals were so HIGH while eatting like pure shit, that I am HUNGRY .......I am using fitday again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey can I do the seven meal thing?
> 
> I am serious
> I am finding since my cals were so HIGH while eatting like pure shit, that I am HUNGRY .......I am using fitday again



See your BULKING Journal...Show us some w8...and we can talk! 

Remember our "cutting" bag of tricks?  Well we don't use all of our BULKING tricks at once either! 

Lelsie...remember. WHAT/WHEN you eat....is as IMPORTAN T as how often you EAT!  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

I feel so left out.  

Ahh, I'll get over it.  LOL


----------

